# saving on a/c costs



## broroid (Sep 24, 2008)

I have always heard that the best spot to keep the A/C at was 72 in order to save on energy bills (this is assuming that it is Summer in somewhere hot like Texas)  What does everyone think about methods of saving energy?  We would also turn it partially off at night or run it at night so its cold in the day or something like that.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 24, 2008)

The warmer you set it to, the less power it uses.
The colder it is outside, the less power it uses.
The cleaner all your filters, coils, fans, etc are, the less power it uses.

72 seems way too cold, unless you have a medical condition that requires you not to experience normal temperatures.

--Bushytails


----------



## Rumur (Sep 29, 2008)

I would say more like 75-78. That's what I keep mine at if I'm at home during the day. 70 at night. I like it really cold at night time. And if I am going to be gone for the day, I turn it up to 82.


----------



## SporNAK (Oct 1, 2008)

Which costs less money----setting the thermostat at 83ish while I am gone at work all day or switching the a/c to 'off' mode?


----------



## ceilingcat (Oct 1, 2008)

Is being overweight a medical condition


----------



## TopherGrey (Oct 2, 2008)

ceilingcat said:


> Is being overweight a medical condition



It certainly can be. It puts you at a higher risk.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

SporNAK said:


> Which costs less money----setting the thermostat at 83ish while I am gone at work all day or switching the a/c to 'off' mode?



Since nothing uses less power than "off", the answer should be obvious.

--Bushytails


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

good job is that


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

SporNAK said:


> Which costs less money----setting the thermostat at 83ish while I am gone at work all day or switching the a/c to 'off' mode?




 Honestly you will spend more money turning your AC up to high or off durring the day than you would if you simply left it at a moderate temperature all the time. I tell customers all the time not to change their settings more than 10* as it takes more work for the system to cool/heat the house back down/up than if it was simply left at a reasonable temperature. The main issue is that all the interior walls will absorb the heat with the unit turned way up or off durring the day . Then it has to work harder to cool off thses spaces when it comes back on or gets turned back down. The system will run till the rooms cool back off then shut off then come right back on as the heat dissapates out of the wall cavities.

 Rick


----------



## Rickairmedic (Apr 13, 2009)

jams001 said:


> good job is that




 Jams I am a newbie here so I wont say much but dude are you trying to get your post count up or what .

 Rick


----------

